# The offensive gameplan



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there one except calling isolation plays throughout the entire game ? :whoknows:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our three best scorers do not know how to make plays for others. So the game plan is never going to change.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't think we could have an offense with more movement and more passing ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure but we can only do so much with Terry, Dirk and Jho.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Sure but we can only do so much with Terry, Dirk and Jho.


Dude.... Manning has already thrown 2 INT's against the chargers.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: Why did you have to bring that up? I am still pissed about last week, the Colts should have won that game. It's 4 INT's now. ridiculous.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL The Colts are back in the game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Vinny is having a Dirk moment.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Vinny is having a Dirk moment.


:lol:

That's COLD!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's COLD!


I just recognized that I always like teams with choking mentality :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's not too late for you guys to jump on the Cowboys wagon. lol...

Still got quite a few games left to this regular season and post season. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think the Cowboys are better than the Packers.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think the Cowboys are better than the Packers.


That's where NFL newbies make their mistakes....

See... they both have big stiff white boys running their teams, so they are equal in that regard, but...

You have more thugs on the Cowboys taunting, and THAT, my friend, wins championships.


:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: What are you trying to say ed? The Mavericks are never going to win a championship with Dirk leading the way?
:rofl2: Trade for Kobe!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think the Cowboys are better than the *Colts*.


:worthy:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: What are you trying to say ed? The Mavericks are never going to win a championship with Dirk leading the way?
> :rofl2: Trade for Kobe!!!


no no no... i am not calling for Dirk's head yet.

I am just saying we need to surround Dirk with Thugs. Trade JHo and Terry for Stephen Jackson, Harrington, and Matt Barnes, and then bring back Marquis Daniels.

Trade Devin Harris for Tank Johnson or Pacman Jones.

There! Instant championship!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> no no no... i am not calling for Dirk's head yet.
> 
> I am just saying we need to surround Dirk with Thugs. Trade JHo and Terry for Stephen Jackson, Harrington, and Matt Barnes, and then bring back Marquis Daniels.
> 
> ...



lol now thats funny :clap2::lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> no no no... i am not calling for Dirk's head yet.
> 
> I am just saying we need to surround Dirk with Thugs. Trade JHo and Terry for Stephen Jackson, Harrington, and Matt Barnes, and then bring back Marquis Daniels.
> 
> ...


Dude.. where's Ron Artest?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am so bored with NBA season that I am actually having a go with Yi fans. LOL...

It's like picking a fight with 5 trillion people. It's fun. You should all try it. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/382547-durant-vs-yi-roy-3-years-now.html

It's great using their words against them. I knew those debate classes would come in handy one day.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's where NFL newbies make their mistakes....
> 
> See... they both have big stiff white boys running their teams, so they are equal in that regard, but...
> 
> ...


:lol:

This has written B-E-T all over it :yay:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> :worthy:


Bottom line is Colts > Cowboys, Chargers beat Colts, Chargers > Cowboys :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Bottom line is Colts > Cowboys


That theory cannot be proven (before February). :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Chargers > Cowboys


:lol: Now that's taunting!

You wanna play some bball for the mavs? lol...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:sadbanana:


----------

